# Diy scent free clothing storage????



## JaySee (Jun 19, 2006)

I use the space saver bags and the plastic totes you can get at walmart then i throw in some earth scent wafers.


----------



## fatsbucknut (Apr 29, 2005)

I put my complete outfits (jacket, pants, gloves, etc) in the XL ziplok bags. They work great and are cheap


----------



## pyroman_27 (Feb 4, 2003)

x2 on the XL Ziplocks. Just spray them with scent killer and air them out for a while.


----------



## Lhamilton (Aug 31, 2010)

Can you just get a rubbermaid tub and spray the activated carbon on a liner or such ?


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

JaySee said:


> I use the space saver bags and the plastic totes you can get at walmart then i throw in some earth scent wafers.


Same technique I use. It also makes packing alot easier. It's amazing how small you can make all your hunting clothes.


----------



## bljc30 (Feb 25, 2008)

Do you think that the rubbermaid tubs will seal good enough to keep scent from getting in? I do use the plastics totes from Walmart right now, but they don't seal all the way around ( just snap closed on the ends) I have used one of the plastic bags in the past, but I'd like to have something a little heavier duty that I can throw in the bed of my truck and not have to worry too much about it.
Thanks for the ideas, keep them coming.:teeth:


----------



## howchrh (Feb 19, 2009)

I use a Rubbermaid tub and then sort my clothes in it with the "hefty" or "cinch" garbage bags. I use the ones that are odor eliminating and scent free. It has worked good for me! This way you can put your boots and used clothes in different tubs/bags then your washed/carboned clothes. I also have a nylon stocking full of the carbon filter pellets that i throw in the tub (about the size of a baseball...don't use your wife's sweaty nylons!). Make sure that your tub has a locking lid.


----------



## richard91577 (May 8, 2008)

I used a rubbermaid tote for all my none scent lok clothing. I sprayed clothes down with scent spray and started growing mold on clothing think should have air dried for little while before putting in. But still put hunting gear in and for long storage I duck tape lid down. All scent lok clothing I store in scent bags for easy transport only cost $22.00 at scent lok web sight and store lots of clothing in them


----------



## fluent09 (Aug 2, 2010)

i use the bags and totes, but i take old butter bowl and stab holes in the lids, and sides of it and add acorns, leaves, small twigs, few weeds, etc, from my area to help out also and earth scent wafers too


----------



## cross05 (Mar 7, 2010)

I wash with which ever sent removing soap I have at the time and some baking soda. Air dry out side. Spray with sent blocker. Air dry out side again. Then pack in a large beer cooler (air tight and waterproof). I also descent all of my accessories, harness, binos, rangefinder, etc and pack them in the cooler. All I have to do is through the cooler in the truck and go. Change before going into the woods. When done, I change back, spray clothes and back into cooler for next hunt. I usually rewash every 3-4 hunts. Keeping everything in the cooler decreases the chance of me forgeting something.


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

those plastic storage boxes with bakingsoda works great..... when you get frustrated pick up the tup and shake it! it will move the clothes and baking soda around and let it mix up and really work its magic of getting rid of all scents


----------



## IAcornfed (Feb 2, 2003)

I also use a large tote, but I mounted a electrical outlet near the bottom and bought a small wall mount plug in ozone generator, then put in a mesh false floor, When I'm not hunting I leave it plugged in. It works really good. In fact I just picked me up one of those old metal wardrobe closets and I'm gonna do the same thing with it only a little larger scale...


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

bljc30 said:


> Do you think that the rubbermaid tubs will seal good enough to keep scent from getting in? I do use the plastics totes from Walmart right now, but they don't seal all the way around ( just snap closed on the ends) I have used one of the plastic bags in the past, but I'd like to have something a little heavier duty that I can throw in the bed of my truck and not have to worry too much about it.
> Thanks for the ideas, keep them coming.:teeth:


Rubbermaid tubs stink anyhow even with nothing in them. All shut up, they smell worse than the room they're in. At least mine does. I have a huge one that all my hunting clothes go in. Just for off season storage. I have to wash everything at the start of the season to get the Rubbermaid stink out, then I hang them all on the porch until the season's over.


----------



## KyArrowhead (Jan 30, 2010)

I've got a scent-loc storage bag but been buying dry bags from wal-mart! They have them in the camping gear section. Same Bag as my scent-loc and works great! Cabela's and bass pro have them as do canoe and kayaking sites. You can stuff them full and cram them into tight spots!


----------



## bljc30 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas! :thumbs_up I'll have to give some of them a try and see what works the best for me.
Thanks again.


----------



## gavennn (Dec 18, 2007)

anyone tried to buy bulk activated carbon people use for like fish tanks in pellet form in a nylon in their storage containers ?


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

JaySee said:


> I use the space saver bags and the plastic totes you can get at walmart then i throw in some earth scent wafers.


Not really scent free...:wink:


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

gavennn said:


> anyone tried to buy bulk activated carbon people use for like fish tanks in pellet form in a nylon in their storage containers ?


Yes and it works as well as the Scent Lok Tote


----------



## gavennn (Dec 18, 2007)

how long does the nylon full of carbon last before you switch it out ?


----------



## Hwthunter (Oct 13, 2010)

I use the space saver bags with scentaway dryer sheets or wafers and put them in a tote.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Xxl ziplocs and earth scent wafers...... Best one I have found.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Where do you find the XXL Ziploc bags ????


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

I put them in the big ziplocks, throw in a bunch of acorns, Zip them up, then I put them into a rubbermaid tub. That way I dont have to worry about the bag ripping in the back of the truck. Works well for me.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

GOBLE4ME said:


> Where do you find the XXL Ziploc bags ????


I get them at target, but walmart has them too. I think they are with the laundry/storage section, but might just be with the other ziplocs.


----------



## driver79 (Feb 27, 2008)

Or you can do what I did and buy these... 

http://www.target.com/Iris-Stor-All-Airtight-Containers/dp/B000KA33Q8

This is the company that makes the totes for Scent Lok. Then Scent Lok adds a "carbon absorbant" and marks the price up to $89. I bought a set of four and throw an earth scent wafer in it. Works awesome and for a lot less coin. Don't want to buy 4- find a buddy to split the deal with. Notice the 10% discount (over $100) and free shipping when you spend $50. Yuo can get 4 totes for a littl;e more than the price of one Scent Lok Tote.

-BG


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

driver79 said:


> Or you can do what I did and buy these...
> 
> http://www.target.com/Iris-Stor-All-Airtight-Containers/dp/B000KA33Q8
> 
> ...


My niece use to work at the Iris place in Pleasant Prairie, WI. My wife bought one of the un-branded Scent Lok containers for $13 at one of their "garage sales" - a scent wafer and I'm good to go.

happy hunting, dv


----------



## deadhead (Aug 26, 2004)

large plastic zip lock bags and carbon fron the pet store for fish tanks, or if you know someone who can get hold of some activated medical charcoal that has expired but still sealed in a tube, it is a suspension, put it on a clean rag and dry it slowly in the oven on a coockie sheet this makes a big scent eliminating waffer to put in boxes, bags or both


----------



## bamiller (Mar 23, 2010)

I bought a medium size plastic tote from WalMart, applied 1/2" wide stick on weatherstriping on the top edge of the tote, and hung a couple of HS Strut Pine wafers on the inside of the tote. Appears to work great.


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

I use the space saver bags with a little pine or cedar inside. I then put them in this container with some more pine and cedar. Add a little thin weather stripping to the top cover where it meets the bottom and it seals tight.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Rubbermaid-48-Gallon-Action-Packer/10569596


----------



## sean816 (3 mo ago)

gavennn said:


> how long does the nylon full of carbon last before you switch it out ?


You can reactivate it. I think it is cooked on 200º F for like an hour. I do that once a year.


----------



## Mojoky (4 mo ago)

Lowes has tote similar to the plano sportsmans tote but it actually has a gasket. I usually throw natural scent wafers in mine and keep it closed. I'm sure there's a scent killing wafer or something similar you could throw in there


----------



## amayumi (Mar 21, 2011)

1. Get a small ozone generator (like those made to remove scents from your fridge). It's battery operated.
2. Get a compatible battery eliminator so you can operate from power outlet.
3. Put your clothes on a sealed compartiment, like a large plastic box or fabric cabinet.
4. Put the ozone generator inside this box 
5. It will remove the scents, but may accelerate the degradation of rubber parts.

Cheers


----------



## Mondakfisher (Aug 20, 2019)

I store mine in a tote with a lid. I pick a bunch of sage brush and throw it in there with it. It isn't scent free but it smells like the terrain I am in.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Great info...looked up Iris airtight storage container, and found at Home Depot. Will be getting one or three.


----------

